
Wind jvm: A JVM written in C++ - javinpaul
https://github.com/wind2412/wind_jvm
======
stmw
It's neat some folks are still interested in JVM implementations from scratch,
and I'm sure the author had fun / learned a lot in the process. I doubt it's
meant to be practical (? is it?), and I personally wouldn't make some of the
style choices here from a code style perspective, but to each her/his own.

